# 5 gal bucket heaters



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I need one occasionally for honey starting to crystallize. Who has one? I'm open to recommendation. Tired of heating buckets in the bath tub with hot water!!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Old refrigerator or freezer with a 100 watt lightbulb. I control the temp in mine with a power stripI bought at petco that tops at 104 f. Which will reliquify abucket in three or four days.


----------



## turtle95 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just got a bee blanket off Amazon . It has worked great .Doesn't get it to hot right at 100 degrees . cost was around $70


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks guys

I don't have the room or an old freezer but had thought along those lines. I began thinking about getting one and Mann Lake has the bee blanket on sale.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

If you have crystallized honey in smaller containers that fit in an oven, the oven light will keep the inside at 90+ and reliquify them in a day or so.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Get a large baking pan, place a double bulb closet light on it using two 60w bulbs. Place a deep on the pan surrounding the light. Cut down a barbecue grill to fit into the frame rest of the deep. Place your 5 gal bucket on the grill. Stack supers surrounding the bucket all the way to the top and put on your outer cover. My buckets take about 12 hours to warm but it's cooler here in SF. If the ambient temperature is hot, then it won't take as long. Be careful not to leave the bucket on too long

Now, to warm up honey frames as shown in the pic, use a queen excluder instead of the grill, place a piece of foil directly over the bulbs so honey won't drip on them. Warm for an hour or two and it's much easier to extract.

Sorry for the sideways pic, I can't figure out how to get them right yet.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

DUH?


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Engineering by Charlie B.
Graphics by Odfrank.
Two guys who bicker on here all the time but I suspect are really good friends.
Bill


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Built a small cabinet about the same size as a collage dorm refrigerator. With a light bulb and metal shelf. Works for me. It get used a low work station all so.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I put the bucket in the truck on the floor for a few days depending on how sunny it is. Might not work this time of the year for me. In FL it should work anytime of the year.

Still consider it raw. Many say anything higher than 105 and it's not raw. Use a temp gun to keep an eye on the temp if you care to keep it raw. The hotter you get it the longer it will go before it crystalizes.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Heating pad. Set the bucket on the pad, turn it on, walk away until tomorrow.
Medium setting works for me. We have a concrete floor so I set it in the kitchen on the tile.
Priced a bucket heater and went "no way". 
Everyone has a heating pad or should.

Walgreens...there is one on every major intersection in this country.  
https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/s...0945&sst=17119ac3-4d33-cc88-0238-00005e829687


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> Heating pad. Set the bucket on the pad, turn it on, walk away until tomorrow.


excellent idea


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

whiskers said:


> Engineering by Charlie B.
> Graphics by Odfrank.
> Two guys who bicker on here all the time but I suspect are really good friends.
> Bill


Thanks Ollie and Whiskers!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Eikel said:


> excellent idea


If you liked the heating pad idea then you're going to love this one.

We sell a lot of plastic honey bears. Had quite an inventory that sat on a shelf too long. My wife's idea to de-crystalize them was to wrap them all up in an electric blanket. It worked. My wife is brilliant.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Where in N Florida Gskip?


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Near Panama City and also near Marianna Florida.

[email protected]


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 4 5gallon beeblankets 1 55 drum beeblanket and a blanket for my stainless tote they all work great!! Second best are silicone bands but the thermostats aren't very accurate. Use a laser thermometer to Check temp.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

No help for five gallon buckets, but quart jars of crystallized honey take a ride in the dishwasher with the next batch. Seems to do the job just fine.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

JConnolly said:


> No help for five gallon buckets, but quart jars of crystallized honey take a ride in the dishwasher with the next batch. Seems to do the job just fine.


Be careful with plastic honey bears though, I've had some deform/melt just from hot tap water.


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a electric metal belt that fits around the bucket and slowly melts the honey. I think they are sold by most of the suppliers. I have used it many times and it is great but you do have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I warm up cases in the box overnight with my heater. Works well.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Davidsbees: I have a few beeblankets also. Nice and simple. Have you burned/darkened any honey with your bee blankets? I was wondering what would happen if I left one on for weeks.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

I use the bucket band http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/5-Gallon-Pail-Heater/productinfo/848/.
It heats a bucket in about 4-6 hours. Just make sure the band is below the honey line otherwise, it could melt the plastic if you are not careful. It needs to be monitored it so it doesn't heat the honey too much and I use a stir stick to mix the honey so it heats evenly.. It gets a bucket of honey ready to pour in a fraction of the time it takes for a light bulb in a chest freezer.


----------

